

The myth of the panicking disaster victim - transmit101
http://www.independent.co.uk/opinion/commentators/johann-hari/johann-hari-the-myth-of-the-panicking-disaster-victim-2245014.html

======
bluekeybox
Lack of civilization doesn't cause people to loot or to become bullies.
_Growing up_ in the lack of civilization does.

